# I hate thieves



## GONoob (Sep 5, 2017)

Over the Labor Day weekend I went to Jekyll island with the gf. We like the charm of the place and how friendly the locals are. Also, doesn't get as crowded. We've been coming here twice a year for 5 years now. On Saturday I left out 4 crab pots. Two at the pond by tidelands learning center and two by the boat ramp. Saturday night I'm missing a crab pot. Annoyed, I dismiss it as to not ruin a weekend. On Sunday I'm missing another crab pot. At this point I'm furious. I'm peeking inside every vehicle in tidelands to the boat ramp. Guess what I find? One of my crab pots! My gf urged me to call the cops and GSP arrives within 10 min and approaches the man and confronts him. GSP searches the car and finds two crab pots but unfortunately they weren't both mine. The second one looked familiar though. It was the guy I was fishing with and briefly chatted. I don't know his name but if that's you go to GSP station and it will be there for pick up. This is where it got interesting. The perp admitted to taking the pots out of the water and putting it into his vehicle. Because I didn't have my name tag on it he claimed abandonment. I updated all my pots this year brand new pots and rope. GSP could not do anything about it. What's a name tag going to do when a ballsy guy like him can just cut it off? 

The perps knowing theyre getting away with it started to get loud and made my gf uncomfortable. We also ran into them on the pier. Some low lives characters these guys were. Yelling obscenities and threats. I started to see red.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 5, 2017)

see about some how engraving the frame somewhere. then darken with a sharpie.

even if they rip off the tag, you can describe the location and marks in the metal.


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 5, 2017)

I've had four pots stolen off the river. All info completed and properly attached. I just hand line them now. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 5, 2017)

Scumbags!! Hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## skiff23 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am not one to be kind to a thief and I shore not one to yell at and threaten. He would have need the  law for protection nd medical care if was me.  Just saying. Thugs now the system and how to work it. I don't rely on the system as much


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 11, 2017)

They would have been walking home.

4 flat tires, what a coinkidink!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2017)

He needs to meet Davey Jones.


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 11, 2017)

My brother puts out crab traps at Jekyl and has to sit there and watch them to keep them from getting stolen. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 11, 2017)

Post the entire pic....put him on BLAST.  I'll stick his pic on FB


----------

